# muay thai good for street fights?



## Hamza

I know the attacks are very good for the street but the problem is the stance. The way they stand is less defensive, thier hands near the head and thier groin exposed so it can easily be hit. So if it is defence less it cant be used in the streets


----------



## Cyriacus

Groin kicks really arent that useful, and you shouldnt get too caught up in defense. Muay Thai is swell for a brawl.


----------



## Hamza

Cyriacus said:


> Groin kicks really arent that useful, and you shouldnt get too caught up in defense. Muay Thai is swell for a brawl.


No I was saying that I could easily get hit in the groin with that stance  oh I thought it was both defensive and offensive thanks for information


----------



## arnisador

Muay Thai would be very useful for a one-on-one empty-hand fight. Being used to taking a punch is  a big part of it, after all.


----------



## Hamza

arnisador said:


> Muay Thai would be very useful for a one-on-one empty-hand fight. Being used to taking a punch is  a big part of it, after all.


Its great that it can take punches but I think it isn't much good against a knife or a stick  so it wont be good for the streets  but I'll still take it cause its gonna make me tough


----------



## lancero

I think the best fighting is no style fighting... Use what you need when you're in the brawl.. be it low Muay thai low shin kicks, Elbows, to jujitsu grappling.. You never know what to expect in a street fight... Best advice is to tame and train the mind simultaneously the body.. There is no point in training the body if when you have to walk the walk your mind freezes in fear.. When an unfortunate situation arises you know what best technique to use to take control of it with ease and focus..
Good luck!


----------



## abbey

Forget everything you learn in the gym street fights have no rules so play dirty, if you get into stance and everything you do have more chance of getting hurt, just defend by not giving the opponent a chance to attack


----------



## MattofSilat

Muay Thai, unlike any other Fighting Sport, uses all of Knees, Kicks, Elbows and Punches together. Telling somebody to forget how to do all of that is stupid, especially in a situation like this. You train for people to run at you, trying to hit you with all sorts of attacks and then to hit back hard. Why would you want to forget that?

What do you mean by 'play dirty'? If you mean a sucker punch, then that's just not cool by anyone's standards. Otherwise, Muay Thai will help tremendously.


----------



## drop bear

Hamza said:


> I know the attacks are very good for the street but the problem is the stance. The way they stand is less defensive, thier hands near the head and thier groin exposed so it can easily be hit. So if it is defence less it cant be used in the streets




They have a whole defence system designed to counter an inside leg kick. Which  works against a groin kick. Especially that inside check. The knee covers the groin. Then they counter by kicking your face off.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X0MnDxT3g5Q


----------



## jks9199

MattofSilat said:


> Muay Thai, unlike any other Fighting Sport, uses all of Knees, Kicks, Elbows and Punches together. Telling somebody to forget how to do all of that is stupid, especially in a situation like this. You train for people to run at you, trying to hit you with all sorts of attacks and then to hit back hard. Why would you want to forget that?
> 
> What do you mean by 'play dirty'? If you mean a sucker punch, then that's just not cool by anyone's standards. Otherwise, Muay Thai will help tremendously.



The first part is wrong, when you say "unlike any other Fighting Sport."  There numerous combative sports that utilize varying combinations of elbows, knees... Lethwei or Burmese Boxing even adds in headbutts.  MMA uses elbows, knees, kicks, punches, locks, holds, throws...    

Otherwise... you misunderstood the advice.  I don't completely agree -- but there are major differences between real violence and sport violence.  Real violence occurs "closer, faster, harder, and with more surprise" than you believe.


----------



## Muay Thai Hackney

I haven't had to use Muay Thai for self defence yet, thankfully. I do imagine it would be a big advantage in a good old fashioned one to one steet fight. The clinch alone would completely discourage a guy who wasn't familiar with it within 20 seconds. 

I think round house kicks could be tricky. I wear jeans all the time so I wouldn't be able to get that stretch in. I can see myself teeping though.


----------



## donnaTKD

i wear shorts most of the time so that movement isn't restricted 

muay thai is trained at a fast pace - you get in, get stuck in and then get out when the jobs done.  the difference between muay thai and mma is that often mma take the opponent to ground no good really in a street fight where the other guys friends are hanging about.

when you train muay thai everything has to be trained at speed and moving from kicks to punches to knees to elbows or any other combination has to be trained to the point of not realising what you're actually doing - yoU just do it automatically.


----------



## Towel Snapper

its overkill, most street fighters cant even throw a punch properly, have no abs and dont protect their chin,


----------



## donnaTKD

that is why the uppercut to the sternum is sooooo effective  

i learnt that a long time ago it won't just wind your opponent it can and has been proven to be a heart stopper too -- luuurrrrvvvvvely 

muay thai training techniques will stop most people pretty easily even those that have supped one too many


----------



## donnaTKD

Towel Snapper said:


> its overkill, most street fighters cant even throw a punch properly, have no abs and dont protect their chin,



it might be seen to be overkill but hell i'll take my MT training and put it to best use any day against someone hell bent on having a crack at me or my friends and if it's seen to be overkill then - then i'd rather be judged by 12 than buried by 6 any day


----------



## donald1

Hamza said:


> No I was saying that I could easily get hit in the groin with that stance  oh I thought it was both defensive and offensive thanks for information



I'm not a muay thai fighter but I'm sure there is a carefully thoughts out plan for that 

In my opinion something should be tried or atleast attempted to use it.  Or another way of putting it,  if you haven't tried it don't judge it.  It's a legitimate style and can be used in self defense (are you talking about self defense,  I don't understand this defend yourself on the "street" reference)


----------



## drop bear

Still not sure how this groin kick is any more open to be honest. Are people saying there is some anti groin kick stance? Cos I reckon I could still slip one in there regardless of how a person is standing.


----------



## Kunthuk

Muay Thai is considered one of the best if not the very best martial art in stand fighting. You develop strength, stamina, power blows, reflexes and get used to trade blows even by sparring alone. You use the 9 weapons if you include headbutts (both knees, shins, fists and elbows). In street fighting you ought to stay on your feet, though i consider good to train defenses against someone trying to throw you down. As for the groin protection, you don't offer your body straight against your opponent, so you might try to block eventual groin kicks by using you lead leg knee, as if to defend a inner low kick. The hands are well placed near the head, as the elbows can lower to defend lower ares of your body. In fact i consider important to have your hands up both for attack and defense. Blows can come in quickly and you won't have the time to defend yourself if otherwise. In my opinion very important is to be well trained in judging the right distance to use the appropriate strikes or counter strikes. Train combos where all your body weapons must engage within a fighting logic a million times and your street opponent won't even know what happened to him until we wakes up in the hospital... 

Cheers


----------



## Kickboxer101

MattofSilat said:


> Muay Thai, unlike any other Fighting Sport, uses all of Knees, Kicks, Elbows and Punches together. Telling somebody to forget how to do all of that is stupid, especially in a situation like this. You train for people to run at you, trying to hit you with all sorts of attacks and then to hit back hard. Why would you want to forget that?
> 
> What do you mean by 'play dirty'? If you mean a sucker punch, then that's just not cool by anyone's standards. Otherwise, Muay Thai will help tremendously.


Plenty of martial arts use all that you know


----------



## MAfreak

show me a fighting stance where you can't easily get hit in the groin when standing still and don't know how to block low kicks, which btw, muay thai fighters know.


----------



## JD123

MAfreak said:


> show me a fighting stance where you can't easily get hit in the groin when standing still and don't know how to block low kicks, which btw, muay thai fighters know.



Yes, Muay Thai fighters block kicks with their shins. Also know how to defend against teeps, every stance is going to leave some open spots. Blocking the head is top priority you can take a body shot and crack a rib but a head shot could be a knock out.


----------



## MAfreak

a knock out for the fist of the attacker yes. 
except of the jaw, its not that bad to get hit in the head. while a hit to the liver or the groin could better give you pain and injuries that end the fight.


----------



## JD123

MAfreak said:


> a knock out for the fist of the attacker yes.
> except of the jaw, its not that bad to get hit in the head. while a hit to the liver or the groin could better give you pain and injuries that end the fight.



Very true, but I feel like any style of MA you can find flaws in. Just because MT fighters have their hands blocking their head doesn't mean they can't drop their elbows to block body shots. 

The only perfect MA would be one where you can grow six arms use four to cover your self and two to attack. As well as Mr. Fantastic ability to stretch. 

All in all you're right a hit to skull you will be able to return. However a kick to the groin all us guys know will bring us to our knees.


----------



## drop bear

A leg check will stop a groin kick though.


----------



## Zephyor

I haven't seen any street fight that could not been ended with a well placed knee to the gut, solar plexus or even head-level if required


----------



## dowz

Zephyor said:


> I haven't seen any street fight that could not been ended with a well placed knee to the gut, solar plexus or even head-level if required



just curious and sorry to hijack thread. 

With all the training that we do, i have no doubt that in a street fight, we can 'lights out' the thug pretty easy. Therein lies my problem.... i sometimes will run scenarios in my mind where i get jumped (though likely not, being a safe jurisdiction, and i keep out of danger zones), and instinct takes over and i land a 'killer blow' to either the head, or ribs, severely injuring the thug. (Concussion, broken ribs etc). Honestly i will feel damn guilty if i accidentally killed someone, or even severely injure anyone... am i the only one feeling this way?

(or i could be way overestimating my abilities, lol)


----------



## drop bear

dowz said:


> just curious and sorry to hijack thread.
> 
> With all the training that we do, i have no doubt that in a street fight, we can 'lights out' the thug pretty easy. Therein lies my problem.... i sometimes will run scenarios in my mind where i get jumped (though likely not, being a safe jurisdiction, and i keep out of danger zones), and instinct takes over and i land a 'killer blow' to either the head, or ribs, severely injuring the thug. (Concussion, broken ribs etc). Honestly i will feel damn guilty if i accidentally killed someone, or even severely injure anyone... am i the only one feeling this way?
> 
> (or i could be way overestimating my abilities, lol)



fights have risk.


----------



## Kickboxer101

dowz said:


> just curious and sorry to hijack thread.
> 
> With all the training that we do, i have no doubt that in a street fight, we can 'lights out' the thug pretty easy. Therein lies my problem.... i sometimes will run scenarios in my mind where i get jumped (though likely not, being a safe jurisdiction, and i keep out of danger zones), and instinct takes over and i land a 'killer blow' to either the head, or ribs, severely injuring the thug. (Concussion, broken ribs etc). Honestly i will feel damn guilty if i accidentally killed someone, or even severely injure anyone... am i the only one feeling this way?
> 
> (or i could be way overestimating my abilities, lol)


If a guy attacks you he takes that risk as long as you use reasonable force and don't go over the top like stamping on his head when he's on the ground or something like that then you'd be fine.

Personally yeah If I killed an attacker I wouldn't feel good about it but I wouldn't feel guilty either they made the choice to attack me or try and rob me whatever they have to live (or not) with their consequences of their actions


----------



## drop bear

I broke a guys arm in a hammer lock once. that felt pretty creepy at the time.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

abbey said:


> Forget everything you learn in the gym street fights have no rules so play dirty, if you get into stance and everything you do have more chance of getting hurt, just defend by not giving the opponent a chance to attack


How, precisely, does getting in a stance make someone more likely to get hurt?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

drop bear said:


> Still not sure how this groin kick is any more open to be honest. Are people saying there is some anti groin kick stance? Cos I reckon I could still slip one in there regardless of how a person is standing.


Sitting cross-legged, with your body leaned over your shins. You're open to just about everything else, but that groin is well shielded!


----------



## drop bear

gpseymour said:


> How, precisely, does getting in a stance make someone more likely to get hurt?



The streets man.  Where black is white.  Up is down and everything that works in the gym doesn't.

Don't you know nuthin bout the streets?


----------



## Gerry Seymour

drop bear said:


> The streets man.  Where black is white.  Up is down and everything that works in the gym doesn't.
> 
> Don't you know nuthin bout the streets?


I'm just trying to figure out how to stand NOT in some sort of stance. Wait, are we back to that cross-legged sitting position I mentioned earlier?


----------



## drop bear

gpseymour said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how to stand NOT in some sort of stance. Wait, are we back to that cross-legged sitting position I mentioned earlier?



That is because you don't understand street stances.  As an experienced street fighter i have adopted a specialised street manover called the foetal stance. Which i have become a master of.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

drop bear said:


> That is because you don't understand street stances.  As an experienced street fighter i have adopted a specialised street manover called the foetal stance. Which i have become a master of.


Now I'm trying to picture you standing in that stance. My back hurts just thinking about it - you must be a complete badass to have mastered that one!


----------



## Gerry Seymour

drop bear said:


> That is because you don't understand street stances.  As an experienced street fighter i have adopted a specialised street manover called the foetal stance. Which i have become a master of.


It occurs to me that the fetal (US spelling, which is the only correct spelling for that stance, and anyone who spells it differently doesn't understand the stance) stance would also protect against that groin kick. You've now been caught contradicting yourself, and must commit some sort of ritual suicide...which will be difficult in that stance.


----------



## KaiShiQuan

I mean I've never had someone go for a blatant groin kick, but the way the leg check works, it should still be effective. The same singular leg check won't work on every kick so you do have to react dependently on where the low kick targets. Digging deeper, most fighters won't just kick you, and will distract you with a set up jab or combination. On the street you're more likely to experience a straight up groin attempt without much strategic set up involved. It's good to be aware of your green zone. If they're close enough to kick you in the nuts that's the red zone. a good technique to get back to the green zone is the "teep" to separate the distance. I'm not that experienced so I'm sure someone else has a better answer.


----------



## KangTsai

On stances:
No stance can be perfect, although some can be better than others. This is because we have human bodies, not hedgehog ones.


----------



## KangTsai

KaiShiQuan said:


> I mean I've never had someone go for a blatant groin kick, but the way the leg check works, it should still be effective. The same singular leg check won't work on every kick so you do have to react dependently on where the low kick targets. Digging deeper, most fighters won't just kick you, and will distract you with a set up jab or combination. On the street you're more likely to experience a straight up groin attempt without much strategic set up involved. It's good to be aware of your green zone. If they're close enough to kick you in the nuts that's the red zone. a good technique to get back to the green zone is the "teep" to separate the distance. I'm not that experienced so I'm sure someone else has a better answer.


Yes, distance is key. The inside leg roundhouse kick can easily crush groin which is generally set up with punches, and it does score a lot of (illegal) groin shots. As for checking- it works against any round low kick. If the kicker targets your ankle (which is inadvisable), raising your leg evades it (like every single kung fu sweep defence thing I see).


----------



## Zephyor

dowz said:


> just curious and sorry to hijack thread.
> 
> With all the training that we do, i have no doubt that in a street fight, we can 'lights out' the thug pretty easy. Therein lies my problem.... i sometimes will run scenarios in my mind where i get jumped (though likely not, being a safe jurisdiction, and i keep out of danger zones), and instinct takes over and i land a 'killer blow' to either the head, or ribs, severely injuring the thug. (Concussion, broken ribs etc). Honestly i will feel damn guilty if i accidentally killed someone, or even severely injure anyone... am i the only one feeling this way?
> 
> (or i could be way overestimating my abilities, lol)



The key detail here is that you are the one being "jumped on", thus you're the victim of an assault.
Some countries has laws that favours the one being attacked in a situation like this... a clear case of self defence. 
You'd want to be careful if there's no such law in your country. 
And the guilt, well.... you'd deal much lightly with unjustified guilt rather than injury.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

dowz said:


> just curious and sorry to hijack thread.
> 
> With all the training that we do, i have no doubt that in a street fight, we can 'lights out' the thug pretty easy. Therein lies my problem.... i sometimes will run scenarios in my mind where i get jumped (though likely not, being a safe jurisdiction, and i keep out of danger zones), and instinct takes over and i land a 'killer blow' to either the head, or ribs, severely injuring the thug. (Concussion, broken ribs etc). Honestly i will feel damn guilty if i accidentally killed someone, or even severely injure anyone... am i the only one feeling this way?
> 
> (or i could be way overestimating my abilities, lol)


You are unlikely to seriously injure someone with a single blow. It can happen, especially if you KO them and their head hits the ground hard, but it's not likely to. And your conscience should feel clear on this if it does happen, because they created the situation. Many of my techniques are designed to destroy (elbows, wrists, etc.). I won't hesitate to use them if someone puts me in danger and the technique is handy. Those are very likely to leave a long-term injury, but he was trying to injure me, so I'll do what I must to defend.


----------



## dowz

gpseymour said:


> You are unlikely to seriously injure someone with a single blow. It can happen, especially if you KO them and their head hits the ground hard, but it's not likely to. And your conscience should feel clear on this if it does happen, because they created the situation. Many of my techniques are designed to destroy (elbows, wrists, etc.). I won't hesitate to use them if someone puts me in danger and the technique is handy. Those are very likely to leave a long-term injury, but he was trying to injure me, so I'll do what I must to defend.



thanks - i was just thinking of a solid blow to the neck, or a back thrust to the solar plexus. Seems serious enough to have a chance to accidentally kill someone, or i could be thinking too much...


----------



## KaiShiQuan

dowz said:


> just curious and sorry to hijack thread.
> 
> With all the training that we do, i have no doubt that in a street fight, we can 'lights out' the thug pretty easy. Therein lies my problem.... i sometimes will run scenarios in my mind where i get jumped (though likely not, being a safe jurisdiction, and i keep out of danger zones), and instinct takes over and i land a 'killer blow' to either the head, or ribs, severely injuring the thug. (Concussion, broken ribs etc). Honestly i will feel damn guilty if i accidentally killed someone, or even severely injure anyone... am i the only one feeling this way?
> 
> (or i could be way overestimating my abilities, lol)



I remember reading something that really relates to to this. It was somewhere along the lines of "if an enemy confronts me, I sink my fist into his flesh. if he sinks his fist into my flesh, I break his bones. If he tries to break my bones, I take his life." I believe that was Bruce Lee I just quoted.


----------



## EMT

Muay Thai is very useful in a street fight as long as you keep the fight off the ground

6 reasons why Muay Thai is good for self defense


----------



## Paul_D

Fighting in the street is illegal.


----------



## Deleted member 34973

Smh


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Paul_D said:


> Fighting in the street is illegal.


Do you still claim not to understand what people mean by that phrase? It's been clarified for you several times that most people, when using the term "fight", are referring to the physical altercation during an attack. If you are the defender, that is not illegal.


----------

